#ubuntu-au 2010-12-27
<tex_D_> someone alive here?
<tex_D_> ther's a way to see thumbnails while uploading a photo? i can see only one on the right , one for photo
<tex_D_> with many photos become difficult to recognize the one i want
<blahdeblah> tex_D_: I need a little more context to understand your issue
<tex_D_> good evening
<tex_D_> for example
<tex_D_> when i try to upload a photo in imageshack
<tex_D_> with firefox
<tex_D_> a popup window comes out showing my files
<tex_D_> these files (photos) are not in thumbnail
<tex_D_> are in list  and only one has the thumbnail on the right
<blahdeblah> Does imageshack use a Java uploader or something like that?
<blahdeblah> I've never used imageshack
<tex_D_> if i need to chose one photo in the middle of hundred photos i must ceck all these photos to see thumbnail
<tex_D_> nah, is same even with ebay or others uploader
<blahdeblah> P.S.  If you want some action closer to your timezone, try #ubuntu - there's no part of .au that one could use the term "evening" about right now.
<tex_D_> try to go at imageshack website and try to upload, (u do not need to upload, just to see the thumbnails doesnt exist
<tex_D_> yeah, sorry, my ubuntu-it has noone ionside, all sleeping, i'm from italy
<tex_D_> if u need to sleep, don't worry, i'm also in ubuntu- en and us
<blahdeblah> It's the middle of the day here...
<tex_D_> oh, haha, is 4 am here
<tex_D_> had you tried?
<tex_D_> my mom mad at me please help :P lol
<tex_D_> i've search on varius forum, but seems no solution for this
<blahdeblah> hang on
<blahdeblah> tex_D_: Are you using http://imageshack.us/content.php?page=uploader, or just the home page?  The former would likely work better.
<tex_D_> is not only imageshack related, happens even for ebay of facebook or evry other upload
<tex_D_> i try in the menwhile
<blahdeblah> Try the specialised uploader - looks like it supports previews
<blahdeblah> I imagine it won't be long before it's available as an Ubuntu package, since it's already in Debian sid.
<tex_D_> i think is a firefox problem
<tex_D_> what specialised uploader for?
<tex_D_> i htink is a firefox upload-window problem
<tex_D_> when i push open(in firefox whatever site i go) file, a firefox window popout and i have to choose the file in a list, these list are not in thumbnalis .sorry i want to be clear
<tex_D_> (specific)
<blahdeblah> tex_D_: If you use the specialised tool they provide, you don't have to worry about Firefox problems...
<tex_D_> yes, but my problem is not imageshack, it was an example
<tex_D_> for every site i go
<tex_D_> when i push upload button
<tex_D_> a windows comes out and thers not thumbnails in there , only a list of files
<tex_D_> is possible to see thuimbnails in that list?
<tex_D_> and not only one in hte right for only a photo?
<tex_D_> now i get you a photo of what i mean
<tex_D_> http://i56.tinypic.com/ohpgts.jpg
<tex_D_> u can see, no thumbnails
<tex_D_> only one for photo
<tex_D_> while selecting the photo
<head_victim> tex_D_: looks like a setting in nautilus
<tex_D_> but in normal folder nautilus shows thumbnails
<tex_D_> i'm gonna check
<head_victim> tex_D_: you'll probably find the "upload" window calls the list view on purpose
<tex_D_> wait a sec while i try
<tex_D_> sorry, i do not understand
<head_victim> Well it's not a firefox thing it's a nautilus thing from the picture you posted
<tex_D_> it happens only in the upload window, in normal folders previews are ok
<head_victim> tex_D_: yes, thats the bit I don't know why
<head_victim> It's not website or firefox related though so was trying to help you narrow it down
<tex_D_> i've tried to change the nautilus preview to "all" but doesnt work
<tex_D_> wait a second i link to you a forum topic talking about this think
<tex_D_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1840382
<head_victim> bug 89381 seems to cover it
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 89381 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "File Upload dialog has no preview for images" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89381
<head_victim> Yeah that's what I found
<tex_D_> i'm reading
<head_victim> It seems to suggest that flash breaks it
<head_victim> And that I was wrong about nautilus
<head_victim> Bug 613886 seems related
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 613886 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu Maverick) "No preview on file upload after installing Flash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613886
<head_victim> I'm sorry I have to run afk for a while but I hope that has give you a little more information.
<tex_D_> htanks anyway
<tex_D_> i go to bf vietnam , than sleep :)
<tex_D_> and.. marry christmas :)
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-28
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Please guide me about http://askubuntu.com/questions/18988/openvpn-on-ubuntu-10-10 ?
<alvin1> Hey there, does anybody know what the new unity theme on ubuntu is going to be like
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please suggest me about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548150/ ?
<thisara> hi anyone here today
<thisara> need some advice to install fonts
<blahdeblah> thisara: What are the fonts for?
<thisara> blahdeblah: Hi
<thisara> blahdeblah: I need to install some fonts downloaded from internet into Ubuntu
<thisara> blahdeblah: dont know how to do 
<blahdeblah> What are the fonts going to be used for?
<blahdeblah> And did you search in the software center for them first?
<thisara> blahdeblah: what software
<blahdeblah> Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center
<blahdeblah> or Centre, even
<blahdeblah> Looks like they've localised the name now...
<thisara> blahdeblah:I am new to linux so dont know those things
<blahdeblah> There are a lot of fonts provided as add-on packages for the system.  You can find them in software centre by searching for "ttf-" (minus the quotes)
<thisara> blahdeblah: Oh got it. yes its there. But I want different fonts. those are not there
<thisara> blahdeblah: say for an example if I download a font called aaa.ttf 
<thisara> blahdeblah: how to install it
<blahdeblah> There should be a directory inside your home directory called ".fonts" - if not, create it.
<blahdeblah> Then drop the font file in there.
<thisara> blahdeblah: wait I will check
<blahdeblah> I haven't installed fonts for a long time - you may have to log out and log back in to activate the .fonts directory if it doesn't exist.
<thisara> blahdeblah: I already created a font directory in my home floder. also copied new fonts there. fonts are there. but I cant use them in the word or web browser
<blahdeblah> Is it called ".fonts" (lower case, dot in front)?  It must have that exact name.
<thisara> yes folder name is .fonts 
<blahdeblah> thisara: Do you know how to use the command line?
<thisara> yes
<thisara> blahdeblah: yes
<blahdeblah> run ls -la ~/.fonts and paste the output into http://ubuntu-au.pastebin.com/
<thisara> blahdeblah: ok did
<thisara> blahdeblah: did u get it
<blahdeblah> It seemed to confuse my browser - just restarting it
<thisara> blahdeblah: yes
<thisara> blahdeblah: what exactly I did
<thisara> blahdeblah: now it works
<thisara> blahdeblah: thanks for your help
<blahdeblah> No worries - good to hear it's working
<thisara> blahdeblah: its so easy than I thought
<thisara> blahdeblah: wish u a happy holidays
<blahdeblah> I think you will find all those .fon files don't work
<blahdeblah> I'm not sure whether Linux supports them.
<thisara> blahdeblah: ok
<blahdeblah> But you might as well try...
<head_victim> blahdeblah: given much thought to an installfest in February?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: if it helps you pick dates I would be available the weekends 05/06 and 12/13 and those are close enough to LCA we can promote it at the open day stand.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I haven't had the brain space to devote to it yet, i'm afraid.  Your idea sounds good, though.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ah ok, my "spare" time is currently with the open day itself so it's a bit hectic.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I would be willing to help someone out but I don't think I'd do justice to trying to run them both myself.
<blahdeblah> Give me until the end of next week - i've got some holidays and i hope to get a little planning done then
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no worries, I was just thinking if you were interested in the idea still I was going to get some quotes on some flyers to hand out at the open day.
<blahdeblah> Sounds good
<head_victim> I'll be calling printers this week to see how much it costs to get some business cards printed.
<head_victim> I figure something A5 should do it ok.
<blahdeblah> yeah - A5 should be plenty
<gorilla> a5 for business cards??
<blahdeblah> But we really need a solid venue that's ready to go before we can get flyers
<blahdeblah> gorilla: No, for the flyers he's going to ask about at the same time... ;-)
<gorilla> blahdeblah: ahhh right.
<head_victim> Nah was going to get HEAPS of the business cards elky made up and some flyers.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Is that the one you sent me?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UbuntuAUCard2.png
<blahdeblah> Do you have the originals of that in a higher resolution?
<head_victim> elky also made that into a poster size.
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork
<blahdeblah> Those images seriously screw up the wiki layout, eh?
<blahdeblah> I really think we need to rethink the whole web site deal if we're gonna get a lot of those printed up.  It's just not inviting enough as it stands, and i wonder whether we really need it at all.
<head_victim> I think nisshh was hoping to talk to you about upgrading to the new theme for drupal
<blahdeblah> nisshh needs to talk to bradm about that, not me.  The theme can be selected easily, but getting it installed is not within my powers.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ah ok, neither of us knew much about it
<head_victim> bradm: so when you have a chance, firstly how hard is it to update the ubuntu.org.au site to the new drupal theme and secondly what sort of timeframe would it take? nisshh is able to help and blahdeblah and Phlosten are current website admin.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: is it worth putting up a little spiel and a link to the monthly report whenever it's completed? (once a month)
<head_victim> And how about things like the creation of the artwork page?
<head_victim> I will shoot you an email with some words to put up about LCA open day because I'm sure that should have something written on it.
<blahdeblah> Well, i personally think if you link to things just for the sake of it, people will realise that there is very little substance to it.
<blahdeblah> I think we need to get installfests and the like happening first - if there's something substantial happening, then the buzz will increase automatically.
<head_victim> Yeah, I was just thinking as more for those that come across it and don't use the mailing list, not that that's a hive of activity lately itself
<nisshh> ah, thanks for that head_victim :)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, there is other website stuff besides the look i wanted to talk to you about as well
<blahdeblah> well, it might have to wait - i'm about to turn into a pumpkin
<nisshh> blahdeblah, yeah, whenever, just before the next meeting would be nice :)
<blahdeblah> Drop me an email, or leave the comments here tagged with my nick and i'll see what i can do tomorrow.
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> thanks blahdeblah
<sagaci> nisshh: ping
<nisshh> sagaci, hmm?
<sagaci> nisshh: did they fix that youtube-dl program
<nisshh> sagaci, not as far as i know, i havent heard anything
<nisshh> let me have a bit of a dig
<nisshh> there appears to be a fixed version in the webupd8 PPA
<nisshh> sagaci, ^^^
<sagaci> kk
<nisshh> lets see the last upload
<nisshh> give me one minute
<nisshh> sagaci, you do know that youtube-dl is just a python script? not a GUI application, right?
<sagaci> nisshh: yep
<nisshh> ok, cool
<sagaci> wasn't sure if it'd be updated, due to the bug, and essentially killing the program
<nisshh> sagaci, youtube-dl was last updated in the web upd8 PPA on the 10th of this month, it should work ok
<nisshh> sagaci, but just a warning, the web upd8 PPA will update a lot of your applications to newer version
<nisshh> versions
<sagaci> yeah
<nisshh> so be careful
<sagaci> ahhh, forgot how much i love music
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> sagaci, you right to add the PPA to yuor system
<nisshh> your system?
<sagaci> yeah
<nisshh> cool
<sagaci> i doubt i'll do it
<sagaci> not now anyway
<nisshh> ok
<sagaci> damn coffee
<nisshh> heh
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-29
<firtvid20> Hello
<thisara> nisshh: Hi
<thisara> nisshh: are u there 
<thisara> anyone out there
<thisara> what is BSSID ?
<gggs> thisara: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=BSSID
<thisara> gggs: how to fine BSSID
<thisara> gggs: I just installed Kububtu. Now stuck in setting up internet connection 
<nisshh> thisara, hey
<thisara> nisshh: hi
<thisara> nisshh: got another problem 
<nisshh> right
<thisara> nisshh: I installed Kubuntu in my laptop
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> and you cant get the net working?
<thisara> nisshh: but cant connect to internet
<nisshh> whats wrong? it doesnt do it automatically?
<thisara> nisshh: yes.
<thisara> nisshh: what is BSSID
<nisshh> wait
<nisshh> yes?
<nisshh> yes what?
<thisara> nisshh: BSSID number . Basic Service Set Identifier
<nisshh> thisara, no, no, i know what BSSID is
<nisshh> thisara, so i said "doesnt it connect automatically?" and you said "yes" and that confused me...
<thisara> nisshh: ohh sorry
<thisara> nisshh: it doesnt connect automatically. Becase I have a wireless router at home. which is password enable
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> so you have a WPA key
<thisara> nisshh: It can find my wireless network.
<nisshh> so i think in KDE you connect to the network and then enter your key, right?
<thisara> nisshh: I typed password.
<nisshh> yeah
<thisara> nisshh: yes
<thisara> nisshh: but it doesnt connect to internet
<nisshh> oh? what does it do? anything?
<thisara> nisshh: I left blank under BSSID. I think I need to enter that. 
<nisshh> oh right
<thisara> nisshh: since I cant access internet now I logged into Windows for finding some help
<nisshh> thisara, so whats the problem? your BSSID should be listed in your router settings
<thisara> nisshh: thats the thing. How to find that ?
<nisshh> thisara, just curious, why are you trying out KDE?
<thisara> nisshh: good question. I didn't have any idea. I just wanted to try it since I am new. 
<nisshh> oh right
<thisara> nisshh: anything wrong with KDE ..???
<nisshh> that *may* not be a good idea
<nisshh> no, KDE is great
<thisara> nisshh: Ok. then whts wrong with KDE
<nisshh> but if you liked normal Ubuntu i dont see why you need to try anything else until you are confortable using Ubuntu and Linux in general
<thisara> nisshh: good point. I read some reviews in the internet and it said KDE much userfriendly for users moving from Windows to Linux. Since I am idiot of Linux I thought it would be better
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> reviews can be misleading to new Linux users
<thisara> nisshh: In your view what you see bad in KDE and good in Ubuntu
<nisshh> while KDE is great, i suggest you dont just go trying everything until you know the basics
<nisshh> i actually rather like KDE
<nisshh> i just prefer GNOME
<thisara> nisshh: KDE and Ububtu not same
<thisara> nisshh: is that ?
<nisshh> KDE and GNOME are desktop environments, thisara
<nisshh> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are distributions
<nisshh> Kubuntu being a flavor of Ubuntu
<thisara> nisshh: sorry again stupid question. what is the difference between distributions and desktop environments
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> this could be a long discussion :)
<nisshh> so a distribution
<nisshh> is a collection of software that is distributed together
<nisshh> there are many different ones
<nisshh> and some have several flavors
<nisshh> such as
<nisshh> Ubuntu has Kubuntu, Xubuntu flavors
<nisshh> so all three are the same
<nisshh> except for the desktop environment
<thisara> nisshh: got it
<nisshh> the desktop environment is basically the GUI you use
<nisshh> ok
<thisara> nisshh: thats fine good answer
<thisara> nisshh: which means ububtu has higher flexibility in doing things rathe KDE
<thisara> nisshh: is that ??
<nisshh> no, it doesnt
<nisshh> the only difference is
<nisshh> Ubuntu comes with the GNOME desktop environment
<nisshh> and Kubuntu comes with the KDE desktop environment
<nisshh> that and all the default applications are different
<thisara> nisshh: which means two different developers 
<nisshh> urhm, sort of yes
<thisara> nisshh: then what is Xubuntu ?
<nisshh> Xubuntu is the same as the other two
<nisshh> except it includes the XFCE desktop environment, and its default apps are also different
<thisara> nisshh: ok
<thisara> nisshh: I wonder why there are so many desktop environments and distributions. which confuse a new comer to Linux.
<thisara> nisshh: like me..alwys confuse wht to chose.
<nisshh> its just the way it is, it gives users choice, which is good for some people, unhelpful for others :)
<thisara> nisshh: OK. for an example I didnt see Synoptic Package manager in the KDE
<thisara> nisshh: am I correct ?
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> synaptic is a package manager frontend
<nisshh> KDE's frontend is called kpackagekit
<nisshh> and i cant remember XFCE's one
<thisara> nisshh: so do you think is it tedious to remove KDE and re-install Ubuntu ?
<nisshh> urhm, yes, but in your case no
<nisshh> i think you will be better off with normal Ubuntu
<nisshh> GNOME is more user friendly with newbies :)
<thisara> nisshh: I have windows also in my laptop. so I worry I will damage the windows if I try to remove KDE
<nisshh> thisara, so let me get this straight, did you install Ubuntu, then Kubuntu? or just Ubuntu then add KDE to it?
<MaxEeePsycho> terminal -> sudo apt-get install synaptic  ..should run in kde
<nisshh> MaxEeePsycho, yeah, hang on a sec :)
<thisara> nisshh: I just installed KDE. thats all
<MaxEeePsycho> don't worry, i'm slow
<nisshh> thisara, ok, well, could you please boot into KDE or whatever and open a terminal and execute this command: cat /etc/lsb-release
<nisshh> that will tell me what your using
<nisshh> and what you should do next to get back into GNOME
<thisara> nisshh: Ok. but if I quit windows now I will loose this chat
<thisara> nisshh: becase there is no internet in Kubuntu
<nisshh> thisara, ok, wait a sec then
<thisara> nisshh: By the way can you help me how to find the BSSID of my wireless router.
<nisshh> thisara, ok, one thing at a time
<thisara> nisshh: then I can go to KDE and connect again
<nisshh> lets get you net on KDE :)
<nisshh> so
<thisara> nisshh: yup
<nisshh> thisara, what make/model is your wireless router?
<thisara> nisshh: D link
<nisshh> thisara, a d link what? what model?
<thisara> nisshh: DSL-G604T
<nisshh> ok, give me a minute
<thisara> nisshh: also there are some other numbers
<nisshh> thisara, yeah, ignore those
<nisshh> thisara, ok, open a web browser (on windows)
<nisshh> and in the URL bar
<nisshh> type this exactly: 192.168.0.1
<thisara> nisshh:ok
<nisshh> and hit enter
<thisara> nisshh: ok
<nisshh> does anything come up?
<nisshh> eh...
<gggs> lol
<thisara> nisshh: sorry got stuck with internet. had to refresh firefox
<nisshh> heh
<thisara> nisshh: cant access 192.168.0.1
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> that is odd
<nisshh> thisara, look on the back of your router, does it have an IP address and a username and password listed on it?
<nisshh> thisara, also, do you manage your router? or does someone else?
<thisara> nisshh: my friend manage it
<nisshh> oh
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> urhm
<thisara> nisshh: I know only the username and password
<nisshh> oh
<thisara> nisshh: wait I will back u in a moment
<nisshh> ok
<thisara> nisshh: discuss with friend and get all the details
<nisshh> thisara, get hold of your friend, tell him you need the BSSID of your router
<nisshh> yeah
<thisara> nisshh: ok I will
<nisshh> him/her rather :)
<thisara> nisshh: her
<thisara> nisshh: give me few minutes
<gggs> nisshh: that's some bash.org material right there, I actually lol'ed
<gggs> s/open a web browser/open a NEW browser window
<nisshh> gggs, lol
<gggs> maybe he/she got it working after all
<thisara> nisshh: opps. I fed up with KDE
<thisara> nisshh: forget about BSSID
<thisara> nisshh: Let me know how easy I can remove KDE and back to Ubuntu
<nisshh> thisara, well, it depends if you installed full Kubuntu or just KDE on Ubuntu :)
<nisshh> if you installed full Kubuntu, then you will need to completely reinstall Ubuntu
<nisshh> if you installed KDE by itself, just log out and select GNOME or Ubuntu Desktop Edition from the bottom middle sessions menu
<thisara> nisshh: I install KDE. there were no Ubuntu
<thisara> nisshh: I think I ran the complete installation
<nisshh> ok
<thisara> nisshh: so should I uninstall it or should I run Ubuntu installation 
<nisshh> then you need to reinstall Ubuntu using an Ubuntu ISO
<thisara> nisshh: does it remove KDE ?
<nisshh> if you install Ubuntu over Kubuntu, there is no Kubuntu, it gets wiped
<nisshh> there will *only* be Ubuntu, *no* Kubuntu at *all* :)
<thisara> nisshh: Ok good. I will do so
<thisara> nisshh: Once again sorry for so many basic questions
<nisshh> np :)
<nisshh> elky, your alive!
<nisshh> :)
<thisara> nisshh: going to logout. reinstall ubuntu. catch u another time. thanks .bye
<woobuntu> hello 
<woobuntu> anyone's on ? :-)
<Changlinn> there are always people here
<Changlinn> woobuntu: couldn't wait
<thisara> hi anyone out there
<thisara> nisshh: are u there
<thisara> nisshh: I have  'ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso' . can I extract it and run wubi to install Ubuntu
<skwashd> elky: ping
<iflema> blist online
<iflema> urgh
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-30
<bradm> head_victim: it shouldn't be too hard, you need to log a ticket on http://rt.ubuntu.com for that, hopefully wouldn't take too long
<wgrant> Is it based on an existing deployed theme?
<wgrant> It can take a long time to get a new one audited.
<bradm> wgrant: thats a point
<wgrant> Back when I created the current one 5ish years ago, that wasn't a problem, but it is now.
<bradm> mostly because the team that audits it is very busy :-/
<wgrant> Indeed.
<head_victim> bradm & wgrant I'm not overly familiar with website themes, how they work etc, but thanks for the info I'll pass it on to nisshh, blahdeblah and elky and we'll see how it goes
<head_victim> I would have thought if we were using one that already existed there shouldn't be too much drama dpends on how customised it gets I guess.
<nisshh> bradm, wgrant, head_victim, thanks :)
<head_victim> nisshh: hope it works out :)
<nisshh> head_victim, heh, ive sent mail to the rt groups @ubuntu.com address before, still havent got a reply, so im not exactly hopeful :)
<head_victim> MIght have to ping elky as it may require the waving of the magical team contact wand
<head_victim> I'm never quite sure of these things
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> well, you mentioned her nick already, im sure she will see it eventually
<head_victim> There's method to my madness :D
<head_victim> Oh and we're linked on the lca page http://conf.linux.org.au/wiki/Lca2011RelatedEvents
<head_victim> Still hoping against hope someone decides to give us SOME CDs to hand out though. No word yet and starting to run out of shipping itme.
<sagaci> you know the ubuntu stand at lca..
<sagaci> isn't is like having a windows stand at a microsoft convention
<sagaci> it*
<nisshh> sagaci, no, because Ubuntu == Linux :)
<nisshh> sagaci, i wouldnt be surprised if there were stalls for other distro's as well
<nisshh> its a Linux conference after all, not an Ubuntu conference
<elky> nisshh, contact to rt@ can take many weeks
<nisshh> elky, yeah
<wgrant> head_victim: Hm, you don't have CDs yet?
<wgrant> I heard that someone was talking to Canonical about it...
<head_victim> wgrant: that was me
<wgrant> That's not what I heard.
<wgrant> I don't think.
 * wgrant finds.
<head_victim> Oh fair enough
<elky> wgrant, hugh is afaik
<wgrant> Oh, I missed a followup.
<wgrant> Indeed, Hugh said he would continue poking around.
<head_victim> Ah sorry, yeah Hugh is organising the Canonical side of the effort I believe.
<bradm> nisshh: did you get a ticket number when you emailed rt@ubuntu.com ?
<nisshh> bradm, no, it was about a seperate thing, nothing to do with the loco
<bradm> nisshh: yeah, but did it give you a ticket number for it?  we've recently tried to catch up with all the ubuntu rt tickets
<nisshh> bradm, i emailed rt@ubuntu.com back in about august, havent heard anything since
<nisshh> no
<nisshh> i never got a ticket number at all
<bradm> interesting.
<nisshh> just checked my inbox to be sure
<nisshh> bradm, do you have access to the rt inbox or whatever do you?
<bradm> nisshh: yeah.
<nisshh> ah ok
<bradm> nisshh: any idea of what the subject was?
<nisshh> bradm, it was to do with getting the "Ubuntu Member" title on the Ubuntu Forums
<nisshh> the instructions said to email rt about it
<bradm> nisshh: odd, I don't see anything like that
<nisshh> bradm, are you able to search by email address?
<bradm> nisshh: sure
<nisshh> bradm, ill pm you my email then, one sec
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-31
<blahdeblah> head_victim: ping
<blahdeblah> head_victim: The link you are looking for is http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/add
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I just get up a screen with the comment "no content types available" even if I'm logged in.
<blahdeblah> :-(
<blahdeblah> OK - let me check it out
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Refresh the page
<head_victim> Ok got 4 options now
<blahdeblah> Use 'story'
<head_victim> I might do an "event" for the open day details itself and a "story" to announce the details?
<blahdeblah> I wouldn't bother - just make it an event
<head_victim> And now I know where/how would making an event for each team meeting be useful?
<blahdeblah> I wasn't thinking about that much - event makes a lot more sense than story in this case
<blahdeblah> When you create an event, is there an option to repeat it?
<blahdeblah> It would be rather tedious to have to add an event for every single team meeting
<head_victim> Nah just start and end date.
<blahdeblah> :-/
<head_victim> Would be interesting to see if we can get some way of interfacing with loco.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-au so we could create one event on either one that updated both. Might be something nisshh wants to look into ;) I'm not much good at anything but ideas when it comes to that sort of thing though.
<blahdeblah> You can export events from drupal - see http://www.ubuntu.org.au/event and look for the little ical icon on the right
<head_victim> Ah both support iCal so might be possible
<blahdeblah> I don't know about import on the loco.ubuntu.com side, but our Drupal install doesn't have support for it
<blahdeblah> (There might be a module for it - not sure)
<head_victim> Ah well both let you save as an ics file but no idea how to import one to the other.
<head_victim> Thanks for getting that going, I'm starting to run late for work so actually adding the content will have to wait until after work I think but at least now I know how.
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au
<head_victim> That's the link for the loco page. I added the LCA open day to it but somehow it got unlinked from the team, bug 692121 is still waiting some love from someone on the loco.ubuntu.com side
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 692121 in loco-directory "Team event has been unlinked to loco team on loco.ubuntu.com" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692121
<head_victim> Thanks heaps mate, well I gotta run for now, will post the article in the next day or so.
<blahdeblah> No worries
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Have fun at work - what an evening for it!  :-\
<MaxEeePsycho> Happy New Year!
<nisshh> MaxEeePsycho, wait for it...
<nisshh> wait for it...
<nisshh> nope, another 3 hours
<nisshh> :)
<sagaci> hey happy new year
<nisshh> hey sagaci
<sagaci> hey
<sagaci> are you going to lca
<nisshh> sagaci, no, im in WA, so i cant
<blahdeblah> Happy New Year!
<nisshh> well, not easily anyway
<nisshh> blahdeblah, hey!
<blahdeblah> hey nisshh - Happy New Year
<nisshh> you too dude
<sagaci> now i know what it feels like to live in the early part of a century
<nisshh> sagaci, what do you mean?
<sagaci> like people who lived in 1903, 1911 etc
<blahdeblah> sagaci: I knew that last year. :-P
<nisshh> lol
<blahdeblah> Later guys - i'm going to turn into a pumpkin now.
<nisshh> ok
<sagaci> lca 2012 perth?
<nisshh> sagaci, i wish, they havent held it in Perth for like 6 years
<sagaci> guessing darwin adelaide or perth
<nisshh> bloody WA haters! :)
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> im guessing sydney or melbourne for the next one after 2011
<sagaci> i hope sydney :P
<nisshh> heh
<sagaci> nisshh: new year's resolutions?
<nisshh> sagaci, learn C :)
<nisshh> and vim :)
<sagaci> i'm learning c++ and python
<sagaci> c++ mainly
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> sagaci, C is better to lean than C++
<sagaci> sure it is but it's harder to learn, ime
<sagaci> and after a billion failed attempts at learning anything in C, I tried c++ and it actually feels like i'm getting somewhere
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> dont let darkrose hear you say that
<sagaci> C evangelist?
<nisshh> yeah, she swears by C
<sagaci> I like the idea of python
<sagaci> perl turned me off
<sagaci> wanted to learn ruby at one stage simply from the name of it
<sagaci> nisshh: how much C have you learned
<nisshh> sagaci, not much, i mostly code in Python
<sagaci> nisshh: like what
<blahdeblah> C sucks, C++ sucks even more, and Python is the new COBOL.
<blahdeblah> There.  That should be enough to get everyone's back up.  New Year's resolution accomplished.
<blahdeblah> Happy New Year everyone - good night!
<nisshh> blahdeblah, lol
<nisshh> sagaci, application development is mostly what i de
<nisshh> do
<sagaci> nisshh:ping
<nisshh> eh
<nisshh> down goes sagaci
<nisshh> :)
<head_victim> nisshh: I don't mind who chairs the next one, I will be able to be there but don't mind if you want to chair this one
<nisshh> head_victim, ok, ill chair then, its only short anyway by the looks of the agenda
<nisshh> ill add myself as chair then
<head_victim> Sounds great. I think I left the LCA agenda item there. Might be worth a quick email to the list to remind everyone it's 2 weeks out and to add anything they want to the list.
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> will do
<head_victim> And start the social media juggernaut! :D
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> head_victim, sent
 * nisshh has been denting on identica all day
<head_victim> When I add in the LCA2011 thing to the website I will also look at setting up the meetings on that. We might need a wiki page set up to keep track of what needs doing for each meeting at this rate ;)
<nisshh> heh, yeah, this is getting crazy :)
<head_victim> We'll need to update the team website, update the wiki, create an entry on loco.ubuntu.com and email the list.
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> But at least there's 2 of us to take care of it.
<nisshh> sending a dent to our loco group on identica now
<nisshh> well, be nice if there was more
<nisshh> that reminds me
<nisshh> gorilla, ping
<nisshh> blahdeblah, ping
<head_victim> Hah good luck getting a pong anytime in the next 4 hours ;) I'm only awake because I just got home from work.
<nisshh> time to get two things out the way
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> i figured since its morning for you lot
<nisshh> some might be up at 7am/8am
<nisshh> evidently not :)
<head_victim> Well blahdeblah is Brisbane so it's only 0630 :D Not sure where gorilla is.
<head_victim> I generally just type away what I want someone to respond to that way when they're here you don't have to be to get what you need
<head_victim> I'm used to having IRC conversations span weeks.
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> Night nisshh I'm off to bed
<nisshh> gnight
<nisshh> i think im going to go for a run in an hour or so
<blahdeblah> nisshh: pong
<nisshh> blahdeblah, aha, new someone was awake by now :)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, what can be done to announce/advertise events/meetings on the website?
<blahdeblah> Log in, go to the my account page, and paste the URL
<blahdeblah> (e.g. mine is http://www.ubuntu.org.au/user/1569)
<nisshh> ok, one sec
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i dont appear to have an account :)
<nisshh> creating one now
<blahdeblah> That might do it
<nisshh> blahdeblah, http://ubuntu.org.au/user/3834
<blahdeblah> Now you should have access to the appropriate sections of http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/add
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i have 4 options, that correct?
<blahdeblah> sounds about right
<nisshh> ok, cool, thanks dude
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-01
<gorilla> nisshh: sorry I was afk for new years day.
<nisshh> gorilla, thats ok, i was asleep for most of today :)
<nisshh> gorilla, i was just going to ask you if you could post an event or whatever to our facebook page about the next meeting, just link to the meetings page on the wiki
<gorilla> nisshh: sure thing. Sleep is a good idea, depending on when you got home. :-P
<gorilla> nisshh: almost got it!
<nisshh> gorilla, cool, thankas
<gorilla> I experienced a few errors from the facebook server.. very annoying.
<gorilla> but done!
<nisshh> gorilla, thanks dude, if you could post to the fb page whenever there is a new meeting, that would be great
<gorilla> sure.. :-)
<Blank__> can has diaspora :P
<nisshh> Blank__, add me, nisshh@joindiaspora.com :)
<Blank__> i havent actually joined there yet nisshh 
<Blank__> was just poking a bit of fun at the mention of fb
<Blank__> then again, i haven't touched fb either
<Blank__> but diaspora does interest me
<nisshh> Blank__, join! join! join! join! join! :)
<Blank__> haha
<nisshh> Blank__, diaspora is still in alpha, but it works very well already, you should check it out
<microtechno> evening is there anyone around?
<nisshh> microtechno, whats up?
<gorilla> nisshh: We are still up! :-)
<nisshh> gorilla, yeah, lol :)
<microtechno> I am having rather wierd trouble with mythbuntu. When i connect a HDMI (DVI converter) it kills lirc
<microtechno> wierdest thing ever, i think its got something to do with HDMI CEC
<nisshh> microtechno, wow, that is very odd :)
<microtechno> and was wondering if anyone here has a solution or know anything
<nisshh> gorilla, Blank__ ^^^ you guys ever come accross this?
<Blank__> nope :(
<nisshh> microtechno, i havent had it happen to me, but ill google for you
<microtechno> if anyone has used lirc i can run irw and it works fine with the tv of, as soon as i turn it on lirc dies and i get an error message in dmes
<microtechno> been looking on google but havent found much
<nisshh> ok
<microtechno> oh the error in dmesg is 'Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -'numbers' ns)
<microtechno> if anyone has seen that one
<nisshh> microtechno, it sounds to me like its a bug, tbh
<microtechno> i am pretty new to ubuntu and the works, been using gentoo for quite some time though. 
<nisshh> or at the very least, something odd with your configuration
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> microtechno, i cant find anything on google either :)
<microtechno> it works fine in my room connected to either my 19 or 22 inch monitors via dsub and dvi, but as soon as i plug it into the tv it dies :S
<nisshh> oh right
<nisshh> so it works plugged into monitors
<microtechno> sure does
<microtechno> been working on this for a while, to no avail so i thought i would enlist the help of others
<microtechno> see if anyone else has had this problem
<nisshh> yeah
<microtechno> and i have no idea if i should post this in lirc, mythbuntu, ubuntu or nvidia? for help
<nisshh> microtechno, bear with me a minute, im just finding out where the mythbuntu bug tracker is, ill see if someone else has reported the same bug
<Blank__> "i come in, bear with me"
<Blank__> "...?" "I said I come in, and there's a bear with me"
<nisshh> Blank__, lolwut?
<Blank__> quote from little britain
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> i dont remember
<Blank__> hedh
<Blank__> heh*
<nisshh> ive only seen the first two seasons
<microtechno> nisshh, i have found the mythbuntu bug page, just found nothing about my prob
<Blank__> i think that was the first episode
<nisshh> microtechno, link me to it?
<microtechno> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<nisshh> Blank__, oh ok, must be my terrible memory then :)
<Blank__> nisshh, wouldn't blame you, my memory's terrible too
<nisshh> ah, they are reported on launchpad :)
<nisshh> Blank__, hehe
<microtechno> is that significant?
<Blank__> the problem with using launchpad if the project already has its own bug tracker is that the bug report will probably take a lot longer to head upstream
<nisshh> microtechno, not really, but it means its easy for you to report a bug if need be
<nisshh> Blank__, yeah
<gorilla> Blank__: kind of. At the same time as an upstream software author, I wouldn't want to be bombarded with bug reports due to the way a distro decided to package the software. This is where triaging is very important to decide what's probably an upstream bug vs packaging/configuration issue.
<nisshh> microtechno, open a terminal and run ubuntu-bug on your mythbuntu machine
<Blank__> gorilla, good point
<microtechno> done so
<nisshh> microtechno, ubuntu-bug will pop up a GUI, just follow the steps and try and accurately describe your problem
<microtechno> ok
<microtechno> how do i work out which version of ubuntu I am running?
<nisshh> microtechno, what itll do is submit the bug the the right bug tracker and then people will process it and whatnot :)
<microtechno> just curious thats all
<nisshh> microtechno, in a terminal: cat /etc/lsb-release
<microtechno> cheers
<nisshh> np :)
<nisshh> microtechno, you havent gone "ARH! NOT THE TERMINAL!" yet, so i assume you dont mind using it :)
<microtechno> no quite a few years of gentoo, so i am a custom to the cli
<nisshh> nice
<microtechno> as gentoo started out in cli and built up from source the gui.. man does it take a long time to compile gnome from source even on a phenom 
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> microtechno, i myself have tried gentoo :)
<nisshh> took me nearly 4 hours to compile firefix
<nisshh> firefox
<microtechno> mm i still have my server running gentoo, just because i cant be bothered doing an upgrade
<microtechno> but that hasnt been run for about 4 months
<nisshh> oh yeah
<gorilla> If I subscribe to a wiki pages on www.ubunut.com, do I get notified when that page changes?
<nisshh> gorilla, that is the general idea, yes
<nisshh> gorilla, be careful though, if you subscribe to a page, every sub page that gets changed, you will be notified of also\
<nisshh> gorilla, so if you subscribe to BugSquad, everything under BugSquad, like packaging guide, mentors, all those pages, you get notifications about
<microtechno> thanks all for your help
<nisshh> microtechno, no, problem :)
<microtechno> hopefully the bug submission will provide a solution
<nisshh> yeah
<gorilla> nisshh: Ahhh.. I'll keep that in mind :-)
<nisshh> gorilla, wait what?
 * nisshh looks at scrollback
<microtechno> thanks for the help nisshh 
<microtechno> heading off :D
<nisshh> microtechno, no problem, cya later
<microtechno> cheers
<gorilla> nisshh: I subscribed myself to the aust team meetings page. Not one that has a heap of subpages.
<nisshh> gorilla, ah ok, cool
<nisshh> gorilla, im fairly sure that if the trivial change checkbox is checked when someone edits a page, you dont get notified
<nisshh> so that reduces the amount of changes spam you get in your inbox
<gorilla> nisshh: I'm sure I figure it out.
<nisshh> gorilla, yeah, lol, sorry, im being a bit "do it right dammit" at the moment :)
<gorilla> No worries... Just don't expect me to answer my mobile if you call.
<nisshh> lol ok
<sagaci> Hi
<nisshh> sagaci, hey, you pinged me the other day?
<sagaci> Yeah, forgot what i wanted to ask
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> sagaci, well, if you remember, ill be around most/all of the night :)
<sagaci> Yeah, are you doing an all nighter
<nisshh> sagaci, possibly
<sagaci> I get so much more work done in the morning
<nisshh> hehe
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-02
<bradm> head_victim: you got one of the ezcap dvb tuners from zazz?
<head_victim> bradm: nope, I have a winfast dtv gold
<bradm> head_victim: ah, just saw one of your older posts
<head_victim> MIght be rebranded?
<bradm> its possible
<head_victim> Oh you mean the dab one?
<bradm> yeah
<head_victim> Yeah it was crap, got the winfast and bought an iriver b30 to use for dab
<head_victim> http://www.digitalnow.com.au/product_pages/Dabby.html
<head_victim> That's what I did have
<bradm> ahh, okey
<bradm> just found http://www.turnovfree.net/~stybla/linux/v4l-dvb/lv5tdlx/, which was rather useful
<head_victim> The winfast one is around 40 bucks a pop and "Just works". There is a modified firmware for it if you don't want the dmesg erros
<bradm> not really much point for me having dab at this time anyway, no broadcasts here
<head_victim> Yeah I spent 80 on that dab one and then sat it on the bench 2 weeks in. 
<head_victim> Bought the other and use it with me-tv
<bradm> I'm finally getting play with this one some more, looks like I might have a working module for it now
<head_victim> Supposedly the one I had was working under linux for dtv but not dab but I couldn't get either working
<head_victim> That was mainly due to the device reporting as an afatech devices when it was really an rtl
<head_victim> Which I found out after I'd ordered the winfast so didn't poke too much more into it sorry
<bradm> no worries, I'm making progress with this anyway
<bradm> awesome, the scanning has found some channels, taking forever
<head_victim> Cool I gotta head afk for a while again if you need anything just leave a ping :)
<chesty> anyone know why /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory wakes up every so often and causes huge amounts of traffic to syd01s01-in-f104.1e100.net:443?
<somethinginteres> anyone know how to get Chat accounts to be set as online on boot? I've got FB chat set up but it's always offline until I explicitly turn it to online using Chat Accounts in the Me Menu
<elky> somethinginteres, you have to do that through the empathy application under Applications -> Internet -> Empathy Instant Messaging
<elky> 'automatically connect on startup' seems checked by default in it.
<somethinginteres> elky: hmm seems to be checked on mine also. Maybe empathy isn't set to start on boot
<elky> somethinginteres, possibly. That's System -> Preferences -> Startup applications
<somethinginteres> elky: thanks for that
<elky> It doesn't appear to be in mine, and mine is a fresh install
<somethinginteres> elky: Added it now, and I found a command switch to allow it to launch silently on startup which is exactly what I am after "empathy --start-hidden"
<elky> tops
<lano> hey all
<lano> can someone help me out with this please mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<chesty> lano: big big guess, but is portmap installed both ends? I found installing portmap and nfs server on one end it all that's needed
<esc_phr34k> clear
<chesty> esc_phr34k: did you see my reply earlier tonight?
<esc_phr34k> chesty,  i have just now thanks. well see i have a qnap server so i cant really install portmap on it. how ever portmap is running on my ubuntu
<esc_phr34k> i have narrowed it down to statd that doesnt start on boot
<esc_phr34k> and soon as i start that all works well
<esc_phr34k> i just cant seem to figure it out why my statd want start even thos chkconfig says its turned on to start on boot
<chesty> chkconfig, hey
<esc_phr34k> yes why
<chesty> didn't realise ubuntu had it, does it handle upstart?
<esc_phr34k> u cant install it 
<esc_phr34k> it does not come with it by default
<esc_phr34k> i have not used upstart but chkconfig is almost the same it handels the start and stop of the services
<esc_phr34k> i have tried bum as well but same thing i am not sure why it want start on boot but when u run it manual all works fine
<chesty> what version of ubuntu?
<esc_phr34k> 10.10
<chesty> then you're using upstart
<esc_phr34k> i am not familiar with it 
<chesty> me neither
<esc_phr34k> so u have any other clue to my problem
<chesty>  /etc/init.d is being phased out, so if statd is handled the new way, chkconfig might not handle it
<esc_phr34k> her so what is the best way to check then
<chesty>  /etc/init/statd.conf
<chesty> if i'm reading that file right, it starts when portmap starts
<esc_phr34k> i have noticed that as well but portmap starts fine
<esc_phr34k> even when i check the status of it it says it runing
<chesty> ps aux | grep portmap ?
<esc_phr34k> root@babylon:/etc/init.d# ps aux |grep portmap
<esc_phr34k> daemon     853  0.0  0.0   1960   540 ?        Ss   20:53   0:00 portmap
<esc_phr34k> root      5431  0.0  0.0   4012   764 pts/0    S+   23:48   0:00 grep --color=auto portmap
<chesty> double check /etc/default/nfs-common that statd isn't turned off, but it's not by default, so that's probably not the problem
<esc_phr34k> u are right it looks like by default it is switched off
<esc_phr34k> man i was even there before and didnt see the statd option
<esc_phr34k> feel like an idiot now
<chesty> hey? if it doesn't say "no" exactly, then it's yes
<chesty> even empty is yes
<esc_phr34k> ah okay
<esc_phr34k> well it didnt have anything next to it
<chesty> same here
<chesty> ps aux | grep statd ; stop portmap ; ps aux | grep statd ; start portmap ; ps aux | grep statd
<esc_phr34k> statd     2215  0.0  0.0   2096   828 ?        Ss   20:56   0:00 rpc.statd -L
<esc_phr34k> root      5598  0.0  0.0   4008   764 pts/0    S+   23:55   0:00 grep --color=auto statd
<esc_phr34k> portmap stop/waiting
<esc_phr34k> root      5606  0.0  0.0   4008   764 pts/0    S+   23:55   0:00 grep --color=auto statd
<esc_phr34k> portmap start/running, process 5609
<esc_phr34k> root      5620  0.0  0.0   4008   768 pts/0    S+   23:55   0:00 grep --color=auto statd
<chesty> could you just double check statd isn't running atm
<chesty> status statd is the new upstart way
<esc_phr34k> thanks i was just trying to figure it out 
<esc_phr34k> root@babylon:/# status statd
<esc_phr34k> statd start/running, process 5625
<chesty> I have no idea, if portmap is set to run on boot, then everything should be fine
<esc_phr34k> how can i check that to be 100$
<esc_phr34k> 100%
<esc_phr34k> that portmap is started on boot
<esc_phr34k> i mean chkconfig says it is
<chesty>  /etc/init/portmap.conf
<chesty> yeah, I'm not sure chkconfig would work for portmap
<chesty> ifconfig lo ?
<chesty> that's configured, right?
<esc_phr34k> but /etc/init/portmap.conf is a file how do u check wit that
<esc_phr34k> well i am getting static ip from my router
<chesty> read it, it's new to me too, but it's basically understandable. the "start on" line would be my guess
<chesty> but you have an interface called lo too, right?
<chesty> you should
<esc_phr34k> so in ubuntu 10 there is no simply way like chkconfig to check if it starts on boot
<esc_phr34k> yeah i do
<chesty> i know as much upstart as you do
<esc_phr34k> aha okay
<chesty>  /etc/default/portmap exists?
<esc_phr34k> yep
<chesty> maybe check the boot logs?
<esc_phr34k> i have nothing that i can see  but i will check again
<esc_phr34k> went through dmesg etc and 
<chesty> i don't think boot jobs are logged in dmesg
<esc_phr34k> i have check then var/log
<esc_phr34k> as well
<chesty> grep "init: statd" /var/log/syslog (assuming you've rebooted recently)
<esc_phr34k> it just says teminated with status 1 that is what i was googling all night basicly
<esc_phr34k> but dunno what it means
<chesty> yeah, that means it didn't start. there is a bug open for it
<chesty> try stop statd; start statd
<chesty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/484209
<esc_phr34k> thanks mate
<esc_phr34k> will give it a try
<chesty> from reading that bug, it's only fixed in lucid
<chesty> but if you edit /etc/init/statd.conf
<chesty> change status portmap | grep -q start/running to status portmap | grep -q start/
<chesty> it might fix it
<esc_phr34k> thanks champ will give it a go
<esc_phr34k> much appreciate ur time
<chesty> no worries, night
<esc_phr34k> night
<head_victim> elky: I don't know a lot about printing stuffs, that poster you created, what sort of size could I get the printed to do you think? A2? Or is that something that depends on how good the printer is?
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-26
<Fudge> are unity settings stored in ~/.gconf
<Fudge> head_victim  have you logged into your site with openid
<Fudge> Fatal error: Call to undefined function drupal_init_path() in /srv/drupal-locoteams/www6/includes/bootstrap.inc on line 1212
<head_victim> Fudge: just checking again, it was working fine for me the other day
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-27
<head_victim> Hmmm I see the same issue
<Fudge> whoops
<head_victim> Just pinged the relevant people, depending on who's away on holidays, etc, it should get fixed at some stage.
<head_victim> The.com.au is also broken
<Fudge> damn
<head_victim> Fudge: website looks like it's back
<Fudge> :D
<sagaci> under 7000
<jmscomtech> does anyone now how i can merge the taskbar and the side bar in ubuntu 11.10?
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-28
<sagaci> under 6000
<gorilla> sagaci: awesome!
<sagaci> under 5000
<sagaci> head_victim: what's the deal with the site, did something just randomly die
<head_victim> sagaci: hmm that's the second time recently that's happened
<head_victim> It went down Tuesday morning, a few hours later was back up as if nothing happened. Now I just check and it's down again
<head_victim> Similar error both times.
<sagaci> ubuntu.com.au and ubuntu.org.au
<head_victim> Yep, same issue as last time
<sagaci> should I make the current team report November or December -- december only has the meeting and dec isn't over yet, so replace the current report from october to november...?
<jargonfa1tory> if it helps, do set up pingdom or some such on ubuntu.com.au/org.au :)
<head_victim> jargonfactory: pingdom?
<head_victim> Canonical host it for us, we just admin the drupal.
<jargonfactory> head_victim: it's a commercial service however.
<jargonfactory> jargonfactory: ahh nm then.
<jargonfactory> head_victim: pings your www every now and then, notifies if it fails to 
<jargonfactory> s/to//
<head_victim> sagaci: To me current was always the most current *complete* report, so realistically we're not going to add anything between now and the 31st so December would be ok
<head_victim> jargonfactory: it's been pretty solid for years now, it's just that lately we've been playing with it to update it so I'd say that's still settling in.
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-29
<sagaci> under 4000
<benonsoftware> head_victim: How is the Bris install fest planning going?
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-30
<ikt> hello all :)
<head_victim> Gday ikt 
<benonsoftware> Howdy head_victim
 * head_victim waves
<benonsoftware> How are you?
<head_victim> I'm always too slow for the youngin's
<gorilla> head_victim: ben has always been fly in fly out. Never lurks much.
<head_victim> gorilla: unlike us ;)
<ikt> so busy
<ikt> lately
<ikt> and my bug squad job got replaced by a bot
<OutOfControl> :P
<head_victim> ikt: time is of the essence :/ It's one of only 2 things I need more of ;)
<head_victim> ikt: triage or?
 * OutOfControl might orginize a release party/install fest in Melbourne if someone wants to help me set it up
<gorilla> head_victim: exactly :-)
<gorilla> OutOfControl: start with a release party. :-)
<head_victim> OutOfControl:  There usually isn't much setup. It's basically just someone deciding to do one and picking a venue. Booking the venue (if needed), putting it up on loco.u.c and emailing the list. Presto, instant release party :)
<head_victim> Just add attendees :)
<gorilla> OutOfControl: it seems that pubs or other licensed venue works better. The argument that but that excludes those that refuse to frequent those locations doesn't seem to stack up.
<head_victim> gorilla: OutOfControl probably is more suited to a cafe, being under 18 probably excludes him from most licensed venues.
<OutOfControl> Thanks
<gorilla> oh.. oops. sorry.
<OutOfControl> :P
<gorilla> licensed cafe start a 5PM could work.
<gorilla> start at*
<head_victim> gorilla: I think it was held at a coffee shop last time? They are usually licensed to sell alcohol but allow minors as well so sounds like a good idea to me.
 * OutOfControl might look at librarys as they are usally cheap
<gorilla> Last time it was at a Gloria Jeans which has bit of a black mark against it's name.
<OutOfControl> :P
<head_victim> gorilla: ah well if you know a local independent or another better chain I'm sure OutOfControl is all ears :)
<OutOfControl> Where is the Brisi install fest being held
 * OutOfControl is
<gorilla> questionable business choices from one of the owners or some such, details escape me now.
<head_victim> OutOfControl: main Brisbane library
<OutOfControl> Ok
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1410/detail/
<head_victim> :)
<OutOfControl> gorilla: What state are you in? (/me has  feeling that you are in Geelong)
<head_victim> There's a link, I set it up as a proper loco.u.c venue so we can use it again
<OutOfControl> Ok
 * OutOfControl wonders what the prize pack contains?
<head_victim> I'm thinking it might be a CD collection and some other Ubuntu paraphernalia but still not locked in
<OutOfControl> Sounds nice
<head_victim> The ideas for distributing the 11.10 CDs died out so I'm taking the remainder to the installfest to give away so they aren't wasted.
<OutOfControl> Yep
<OutOfControl> gorilla: So what state?
<ikt> head_victim: yeah, was just doing proper package assignment
<ikt> people would submit bugs without a package
<ikt> i'd find it and assign it to the right one
<head_victim> ikt: ahh stupid bots :/
<ikt> but now a bot does that so I need to find another job :x
<head_victim> ikt: there's alway ssomething needing a hand.
<head_victim> sagaci and jaddi27 have basically taken care of translations though so they're out :P
<ikt> yeah I saw that
<ikt> very awesome work
<ikt> there's still an insane amount of bugs
<ikt> just not enough devs
<head_victim> well you just answered your own question ;)
<OutOfControl> Hello sagaci
 * OutOfControl might think about having the party at the state library :P but doesn't know how much
<head_victim> HAHAHA sagaci must have heard me talking about him
<OutOfControl> :P
<OutOfControl> twins
<gorilla> OutOfControl: I'm in Melbourne.
<OutOfControl> gorilla: What regian?
<gorilla> OutOfControl: to the South East
<OutOfControl> Suburb?
<gorilla> OutOfControl: I tend not to get that personal online.. sorry.
<OutOfControl> Ok
 * OutOfControl lives in near the station with the most crimes :p
<head_victim> I've had random team members at my house :D But yeah, online privacy can be difficult :/
<OutOfControl> :P
<OutOfControl> if gorilla knows what I mean then well done :P
<gorilla> escaping me right now... I didn't grow up here.
<OutOfControl> :P
<sagaci> under 3000
<head_victim> sagaci: you're a one man translation army
<head_victim> Let me guess, when you get to 0 you're going to learn other languages so you can attack their translations as well? :P
<gorilla> head_victim: A language like Latin? :-P
<sagaci> yeah, I'm going to learn English (Canada)
<gorilla> Ahh. Canooks!
<head_victim> sagaci: be careful, they're a bit weird up there ;)
<gorilla> Yeah.. half french/half english speaking and too close to the US. :-D
<sagaci> head_victim, where's that publish option...? I rescanned and couldn't find anything
<head_victim> sagaci: installfest, glbal jam or team meeting page?
<head_victim> They're all showing up as published to me
<sagaci> head_victim, no I mean as an option before you post it
<head_victim> Ahh you've made them blog entries. I don't think we've ever used that type before. We generally use story or event
<head_victim> That might have somethign to do with it
<sagaci> story is the same formatting... maybe it's something on your side -- check bloggers posts before publishing... or something to that effect
<sagaci> or moderate posts, etc
<head_victim> Hmm when creating content for mine the options underneath the text content box are input format, revision information, comment settings, file attachments, url path settings, authoring information and plublishing options. It then has the save and preview buttons
<sagaci> http://i.imgur.com/YWyFE.png
<head_victim> Ahh
<head_victim> Penny drops
<head_victim> Yeah it would appear that has changed in the upgrade.
<head_victim> Admins have it, page creators don't. Makes sense but odd that they then auto publish.
<head_victim> I'll try pinging Darren again, he's a bit MIA at the moment. I know he was pretty sick for a while so maybe it's come back.
<head_victim> Surprised no one has hassled me about how to add openid to existing accounts. I did up a wiki page but forgot to write the article when the new site went live.
<sagaci> personally doesn't bother me but it's just that there's no moderation or review
<head_victim> Yeah I'm hoping to get it so that any launchpad member can create the article, then ping the admins to review and publish it.
<head_victim> To me that's the "ideal"
<sagaci> sounds about right
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/NewWebsiteLogin
<head_victim> If you can play test pilot that would be great. That should allow you to link your existing website account to your existing launchpad account.
<head_victim> And then be able to use the openid login
<head_victim> Eventually I want to remove all forms of website login but openid. The number of spam users on that user access list for the website is astronomical. That's why we can't auto allow people to post stuff.
<head_victim> This integrates well with the rest of the Ubuntu project as well then as you need it for the loco.u.c as well as basically every other Ubuntu related website.
<sagaci> erm, no it doesn't
<head_victim> How so?
<sagaci> no open ID tab
<head_victim> Ah, I might create a normal user accoutn so I can stop being confused as to who has access to what
<sagaci> http://static.inky.ws/image/1051/image.jpg
<head_victim> Hang on, I just ticked a box.
<sagaci> ok works now
<bradm> head_victim: you should see some movement from Darren next week, we're mostly all off this week
<head_victim> bradm: no dramas, I had just assumed he was still not over the illness. The main concern I had was the website dropped off a couple of times but it seems to ahve come up by itself after a few hours.
<bradm> head_victim: odd
<head_victim> He's been really helpful. I've needed a lot of hand holding as my Drupal knowledge expands rapidly.
<bradm> Darren's good value, for sure
<head_victim> If you're interested I logged the error messages on RT 16894 as I can't remember them off the top of my head
<bradm> I'll have a look later
<bradm> I'm not too over what Darren's done with the website, he's been doing a good job with it
<head_victim> Yeah it was a similar error both times but I'm far from knowledgeable when it comes to anything other than just reporting them
<bradm> sure, thats our job to work out what its doing :)
<bradm> head_victim: things should start moving again starting Tuesday, bug us again if you've got any further issues :)
<head_victim> bradm: thanks for the update :) I think it's really coming along now
<sagaci> under 2000
<gorilla> sagaci: nearly there!
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> although you probably said that around 100,000 too
<sagaci> :)
<sagaci> under 1000
<sagaci> into 3 digits
<gorilla> sagaci: no, I didn't.
<sagaci> under 900
<sagaci> en_AU is done!
<benonsoftware> YAY!
 * benonsoftware is wondering does that mean will there be a jam?
<sagaci> until new strings trickle in but for the meantime... 100%
<sagaci> yup there will be
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Are there any others that are done too?
<sagaci> nope
<sagaci> I think Spanish was complete a cycle or two ago but not this one
<benonsoftware> :P
<benonsoftware> So around about how many new strings need translating eacg cycle?
<sagaci> it'll still come up as being not complete but that's a bug that is being looked at
<benonsoftware> :P
<sagaci> there's been only 10,000 this one
<sagaci> the last few have been a lot more due to unity and gnome3 integration
<benonsoftware> Ok
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-31
<Zanthus> does anyone know if the Tomboy note taking application will be kept in subsequent release of Ubuntu, or if it is going to be swapped for something else?
<head_victim> Zanthus: I think it will always be there but might just not be installed by default
<elky> it is integrated with ubuntu one these days, so it wont go suddenly
<head_victim> elky: touche, I also think it has a unity lens 
<head_victim> gorilla: ping
<sagaci> happy new year, ubuntu-au
<sagaci> crosspost :S
<head_victim> sagaci: well for the southerners ;)
<benonsoftware> Thanks you two, I'm seeing the syd fireworks o tv ;)
<sagaci> we're in the future
<sagaci> 8)
<benonsoftware> :)
<head_victim> I wish they'd show local ones
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<benonsoftware> I wanna see the melb ones
<benonsoftware> 15 min of fireworks is nearly up ;)
<sagaci> sydney's are usually pretty decent
<benonsoftware> I wonder how the Melb $15 mil was spent ;)
<head_victim> sagaci: happy new year from Brisbane
<sagaci> looking forward to a good year for ubuntu-au
<head_victim> Inded
<head_victim> indeed*
<head_victim> I've just set up the laptop for next week's installfest
<head_victim> I've got it set up as a dns and bind server and pointed archive.ubuntu.com to a local address so I can then set up the repo there
<head_victim> Which means installs will be able to be updated locally wihtout internet.
<sagaci> great
<head_victim> And they can install whatever they want
<head_victim> I just hope it runs quick enough to be useful
<gorilla> head_victim: still around?
<gorilla> benonsoftware: the Melbourne fireworks was brillant! (No pun intended) I was in West Melbourne from where you could see the fireworks at Docklands as well as the Yarra and Flagstaff fireworks. Possibly a well kept secret.
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-01
<head_victim> gorilla: sorry mate I went to bed around 1am local time. I'm a bit boring to be out all night partying ;)
<gorilla> no worries. Happy new year anyway :-)
<head_victim> Ah you're here. I was just pinging you due to the mailing list conversation
<head_victim> I did end up working it out so now I have the dhcp, bind and lamp stuff running on the laptop
<head_victim> I was wondering if there's anything else I needed to set up you could think of
<gorilla> Yep.. just read about that.
<head_victim> I'm flying blind here, I had to have someone else hack up example bind config files for me so I could get my head around it enouhg to make it work in one night.
<gorilla> Umm not that I can think of. I guess plug in a computer into a totally isolated network and try to apt-get something.
<head_victim> On the plus side, I've learnt lots.
<head_victim> Yeah, I ahve to wait to redownload the repository for that final testing now :/ I broke the USB partition by resizing and moving it only to have the usb hub fall and disconnect everything half way through.
<gorilla> you would. It would make a good HOWTO as the idea could be reused for other distros also.
<head_victim> Unable to mount the drive now and gparted is taking hours to fsck it.
<gorilla> you might be better to re-format the drive and start from fresh.
<head_victim> Yeah, just hope it only takes 2 days to download the lot again like last time :)
<head_victim> Nothing like leaving it to the last minute huh ;)
<gorilla> hehe. Nothing is as motivating either :-)
<head_victim> ext4 is still the bees knees for usb drives yeah?
<gorilla> That would be my choice. I'm not an expert of file systems. Love ZFS but you need multiple drives for that :-)
<head_victim> Or should I take this opportunity to move it to btrfs
<gorilla> I don't know. I wouldn't break out exotic fliesystems if you have a dead line though :-)
<head_victim> Fair call
<head_victim> Alright, rsync my old mate, get to it.
<head_victim> It's only 5-600gb :D
<head_victim> Found my first flaw, apparently by default it uses security.ubuntu.com for security updates. I'd only counted on archives.u.c
<gorilla> ahh. I though you had that covered :-P
<head_victim> Nope, so now I'll have security.u.c and archive.u.c, anything else you can think of?
<gorilla> umm. any worthy PPA's?
<head_victim> medibuntu?
<gorilla> could do.
<sagaci> just copy over the libdvdcss2 deb
<sagaci> and a libflashplayer.so
<sagaci> and optionally the msttcorefonts
<head_victim> The whole medibuntu repo is only a couple of gig
<head_victim> aarnet is being so slow today :/ only 1.5. I'm starting to think more people have jumped on the hfc in my area lately :/
<gorilla> heh. I'll pick up. just let it run and then run it again when it finishes.
<head_victim> It's scary this laptop, when cpu scaling kicks in it drops as low as 600mhz. It's really odd seeing 0.6 on conky :/
<gorilla> heh. :-)
<gorilla> head_victim: what about putting ISOs on the USB drive also?
<Fudge> head_victim  mine drops to 800, it sux hey
<Fudge> else its 1500x4 but never seen it up to 2.4which is supposed to be amd turbo mode
<head_victim> gorilla: the aarnet mirror that I rsync is an archive and release mirror so it already has all the iso's as well
<head_victim> Fudge: this is a single core pentium M from 6 or 7 years ago ;)
 * OutOfControl laughs as he is reading about making mirrors :P
<OutOfControl> head_victim: btw there is #ubuntu-mirrors
<head_victim> OutOfControl: yeah, I'm kinda doing a little more than that. I've had the mirror for a year or two I'm setting up a portable installfest machine on a laptop.
<OutOfControl> Ok
<OutOfControl> intellfest machine?
 * OutOfControl is happy he is on holidays
<head_victim> It's a lamp server with dhcp for all the other computers, bind to remap archive.u.c to a local computer where the USB mirror is located and obviously a webserver to run the feeding of the mirror back out
<head_victim> Basically taking this an my 48 port router in with a wireless access point and hey presto, instant lan with a local mirror.
<OutOfControl> 48!
<head_victim> It's an old cisco 10/100 beast that I picked up of ebay for 10 buckws
<OutOfControl> Cool
 * OutOfControl has too look for a new ISP soonish
<head_victim> What's wrong with your current one?
<Fudge> tpg OutOfControl 
<OutOfControl> $50 for 3GB
<Fudge> nice one head_victim , score, looked at cpufreqd?
<Fudge> is it wireless OutOfControl 
<OutOfControl> Yeah
<OutOfControl> Pre-paid :P
<Fudge> liveconnected.com.au mate have awesome plans
<Fudge> really well worth looking at 
 * head_victim is a Telstra fanboy
<Fudge> 16.95 6000 free sms/mms national/international 1800 calls 3gig data
<Fudge> allow tethering
<head_victim> Fudge: I don't use it much so I just decided easier to let it be.
<Fudge> yup
<OutOfControl> head_victim: I have Telstra atm but I need to change from pre-paid
<gorilla> head_victim: yes, I thought you'd be pulling from aarnet but it's very easy to say "Nope, don't need to isos."
<head_victim> gorilla: yeah, but disk space is so cheap these days ;)
<Fudge> hdd's went up
 * OutOfControl is building a server
<gorilla> head_victim: yep.. but data cap can still be annoying small.
<head_victim> The initial setup rsync command I use it simply rsync -vtlrh --progress --stats --delete --exclude .~tmp~/ www.mirror.aarnet.edu.au::ubuntu /media/USBRepository/ubuntu
<head_victim> gorilla: aarnet = free data for Telstra
<OutOfControl> What plan do you have?
<head_victim> OutOfControl: it doesn't matter, if you're on Bigpond anything other than prepaid, aarnet is free. Even on my wireless broadband aarnet is free data
<OutOfControl> I meant is yours a good deal because anything is better then $50 for 3GB :P
<head_victim> Oh I'm on HFC cable, I spend around 50 a month and get 50gb of metered usage but can often be double or more of that unmetered keeping the mirror synced.
<head_victim> The wireless broadband I have is 10bucks a month for 400mb that I up to higher plans when I want to use it on holidays or whatever.
 * OutOfControl screams
<OutOfControl> If I got that 50GB would last me 10 months
<head_victim> Yeah I only use abotu 20gb a month personally of metered usage
<Fudge> my dls plan is 400gig adsl2+
<Fudge> naked dsl with free voip and geographical phone number
<head_victim> I'm boring though, not torrents or p2p for me. So by the time I sync the mirror unmetered there is only content usage for the wife and I left to be metered.
 * OutOfControl doesn't do p2p nor torrents
<Fudge> ah i like to downoad tv shows
<OutOfControl> :p
<OutOfControl> Fudge: Whos your ISP/ho much do you pay?
<OutOfControl> head_victim: I am so sorry, but if possible could you please provide a link to your internet plan details?
<Fudge> its netspace i.e iinet 
<OutOfControl> Thanks
<Fudge> cant get tpg here so have to pay more i pay 89
<Fudge> OutOfControl  did you look at liveconnected?
<OutOfControl> I'll do that now
 * OutOfControl is doing a UUD session
<OutOfControl> iinet looks good
<Fudge> yeah theyre not bad
 * OutOfControl 's mum's best friend has them
<head_victim> OutOfControl: I'm just on the 400mb bigpond wireless deal. I get it for 10 bucks because I get discounts for having a bunch of stuff with them. I think it's 30 a month without the discounts.
<OutOfControl> and the cable?
<head_victim> It's the standard telstra plan, again discounted due to having so much crap with them. It's aroudn 70 without discounts.
<OutOfControl> Ok
<head_victim> I pay 180 a month for wireless, cable, 2 mobiles and a landline.
<Fudge> so how much do u end up committing to every month with telstra
<Fudge> ah u already answered lol
<OutOfControl> :P
 * OutOfControl wonders if BigPong and Telstra are the same
<head_victim> Telstra internet is for business, bigpond internet is for residential customers
<head_victim> No free data on Telstra internet, only Bigpond.
<OutOfControl> Ok, good
 * OutOfControl always gets confused
<ausernamegoesher> Unfortunately, I now have to have Windows on my main machine for gaming. GParted reckons it's going to be 7 hours to resize the partition to make space. The worst part isn't the wait - (although, 7hrs is a LOOOOONG time). The worst part is not knowing if my data is going to make it through. *crosses fingers*
<OutOfControl> ausernamegoesher: How big does it have to resize/
<OutOfControl> ?
<ausernamegoesher> also, for some reason IRC wasn't recognising my Nick - but this is somethinginteres :)
<ausernamegoesher> OutOfControl: Drive = 2TB currently 400GB of data 
<OutOfControl> Ah
<ausernamegoesher> OutOfControl: That is, 400GB used
<OutOfControl> Ok
<OutOfControl> ausernamegoesher: How come IRC can't recognise your nick?
<ausernamegoesher> OutOfControl: Not sure, the NickServ identify command didn't seem to register with Freenode for some reason 
<ausernamegoesher> OutOfControl: It just didn't respond
<OutOfControl> Try /nick to it
<ausernamegoesher> just "/nick myusername"?
<OutOfControl> Yeah
<OutOfControl> Just wondering does a NTS folder have anything to do with Ubuntu/Linux?
<somethinginteres> OutOfControl: there we go. Thanks 
<OutOfControl> No problems
<somethinginteres> OutOfControl: Do you have any knowleadge of GParted? Does 7hrs sound like a reasonable timeframe to resize that size drive with that data or does it sound like a Defcon 12 emergency? lol
<head_victim> somethinginteres: sounds normal
<head_victim> I tried to resize and move 1tb and it was going to take a day or so.
<head_victim> I ended up formatting and starting over
<OutOfControl> lol
<head_victim> Fortunately this was the repository mirror so it's not hard to replace the data
<OutOfControl> How big is your mirror/hard drive?
<OutOfControl> for it
<head_victim> 1tb, I think it only needs 500gb or so though
<OutOfControl> Nice
 * OutOfControl might set one up for fun once he changes ISPs
<OutOfControl> head_victim: how did you learn to builds the mirror?
<head_victim> rsync is all you need to get the data
<OutOfControl> ok
<OutOfControl> So would I just run:
<OutOfControl> rsync -vtlrh --progress --stats --delete --exclude .~tmp~/ www.mirror.aarnet.edu.au::ubuntu /media/USBRepository/ubuntu
<OutOfControl> Each day
<head_victim> Depending on where you want your mirror change the last part
<OutOfControl> Yep
<head_victim> And I've found you need the --exclude for the aarnet mirror but if you use another I'm not sure if you still need it
<OutOfControl> It sounds fun
<OutOfControl> what does --exclude do?
<head_victim> And if you don't --delete it will grow over time (as I found out the hardway, wondering why 1tb was running out of space)
<OutOfControl> --delete deletes old packages right?
<head_victim> the "-exclude .~tmp~/" skips the folders with .~tmp~ in them
<OutOfControl> Ah ok
<head_victim> the --delete makes it delete anything that's not currently on the source
<OutOfControl> cool
<head_victim> What I found was if you rsync when aarnet was syncing it would have a few tmps and stuff
<somethinginteres> head_victim: Good to hear it sounds normal. :) 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: yeah it blew me away as well
 * OutOfControl hates Windows and NTS
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah, crazy. Upon reflection I should've let it run over night. 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: I did and it was still running :P
 * OutOfControl is proberly going to make a tiny bit of money fixing a Win laptop
<somethinginteres> head_victim: LOL 
<head_victim> Yay, the sync is up to 2.5MB/s
<jargonfactory> folks, have a great 0x7dc!
<jargonfactory> as christel says, let it be the year of troll! :)
<OutOfControl> lol
<jargonfactory> :)
<sagaci> head_victim: I might try that aarnet rsync thing over my 3G connection
<head_victim> sagaci: go for it, as long as it's not prepaid it's unmetered
<sagaci> bigpond 8
<sagaci> 8)
<sagaci> I have 1gig left til next thursday so I don't see why 500GB will hurt
<head_victim> Hah so are you prepaid or not?
<sagaci> bigpond, so postpaid
<head_victim> Ah cool, well it'll be unmetered, but you'll chew 60 - 80 gb keeping it synced a month after the initial download
<sagaci> have you partitioned your home backup repo or is it just a folder on the disk
<OutOfControl> head_victim: So aer you going to have a web server running for the repo?
 * OutOfControl just saw the list
<head_victim> OutOfControl: yeah it's already working on the laptop
<head_victim> My next step is to get the repo downloaded so I can actually test it to make sure it will work
<head_victim> I'm thinking of sittin gin the lounge tonight and making up 20 or so network cables to take to make sure there's enough
<OutOfControl> :P
 * OutOfControl would of just made it a DirAlias in Apache as its easier
<head_victim> Meh I have no idea what I'm doing, so I'm doing it whatever way I can get help to make it work :)
<OutOfControl> :P
<head_victim> Ah well 50gb in to the resync of the mirror
<OutOfControl> :p
<OutOfControl> How many more days is it?
<OutOfControl> Until the install fest
<sagaci> 6
<OutOfControl> So the day before the meeting :P
<OutOfControl> head_victim: Do you know if Optus has access to a unmetred mirror?
 * OutOfControl is asking this because his mothly budget is $50 for internet and Bigpond is 60-70+
<head_victim> OutOfControl: not to my knowledge, last I checked they had a mirror but it was metered
<head_victim> I'd look at internode/iinet for those sort of prices
<OutOfControl> Ok
<head_victim> If it's a stand alone internet not bundled with anythign Telstra is going to not be cheap
<OutOfControl> Yeah, I just found that out :P
<head_victim> If it's for your parents and they already have other Telstra products then bear in mind the prices you see can be reduced by about 20 - 30 a month
<OutOfControl> Na we don't
 * OutOfControl also needs WiFi for his iPad
 * OutOfControl is very mad at a Optus Sales person not knowing if there provided a unmetred mirror
<OutOfControl> I am seeing things?
<OutOfControl> head_victim:  ^^
<head_victim> What did I miss?
<OutOfControl> I'll show you my paste
<OutOfControl> head_victim: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/789484/
<OutOfControl> Somethings up in it
<OutOfControl> my client didn't see you part so you are now doubles
<head_victim> Hah lucky you?
<OutOfControl> No!!
<OutOfControl> ;p
<OutOfControl> head_victim I'm sorry but could you please help me for a minute?
<head_victim> Hang on climbing around udner desks pulling otu cables
<OutOfControl> ok
<OutOfControl> Dumb client
<OutOfControl> .j #ubuntu-beginners-team,#ubuntu-beginners,#ubuntu-au-chat,#touchlay
<OutOfControl> sorry
<head_victim> sort of back
<OutOfControl> head_victim: I've fixed the problem now P
 * OutOfControl thinks he has found the plan he will ask his parents
<OutOfControl> $30 10Gb on peak, 10Gb off
<OutOfControl> +$30 phone :P
<OutOfControl> iinrt
<OutOfControl> iinrt*
<OutOfControl> iinet*
 * OutOfControl hates this keyboard
<head_victim> 30 for mobile or landline?
<OutOfControl> landline
<OutOfControl> Plus they have a unmetred mirror/portal
<head_victim> You in Melbourne?
<head_victim> Are you able to get hfc?
<OutOfControl> hfc?
<jmscomtech> howdy all
<head_victim> telstra or optus cable
<jmscomtech> happy new years
 * OutOfControl thinks so
<head_victim> http://bc.whirlpool.net.au/bc/isp-1-1/telstra-bigpond-cable.htm?p=21926
<OutOfControl> Ok
<head_victim> For that you can get 50gb cable on 100/2 cable and a landline for 80 a month
<jmscomtech> does anyone know why my razer naga mouse keeps overheating ? using ubuntu 11.10 and in adelaide its hit 40 c for past few days, but few mins on and its hot
<head_victim> jmscomtech: faulty one? (happy new years)
<OutOfControl> Well our budget is $50-60
<OutOfControl> Gotta go everyone see you all tomorrow
<jmscomtech> head_victim: no its fine just for some reason the past few days its been overheating i assume it may be to do with the heat wave we are in
<head_victim> jmscomtech: hmm sounds a bit odd, only when it's charging or all the time?
<jmscomtech> its fine now with a fan blowing around the room but seems to be all the time but my mobile broadband [telstra elite] device is same as well so im assuming its the heat
<jmscomtech> i think the high dpi laser is overheating the mouse
<jmscomtech> will the windows application for razer mouse work within wine to change the mouse settings or not realy?
<gorilla> jmscomtech: probably not really. unless you are changing the info in the mouse itself.
<jmscomtech> well i assume from razer products that they store the devices settings in the memory buffer of the product
<jmscomtech> as the maurauder keyboard is still keyed into my configuration as is the mouse
<jmscomtech> in terms of lighting and speed
<gorilla> okay.. I guess it's worth a try. Otherwise move the computer table into a freezer :-P
<jmscomtech> yeah get a better fan
<jmscomtech> im actually happy my cpu is watercooled as its surviving in this heat
<head_victim> jmscomtech: how old is it, if it's fairly new I'd be asking for a replacement
<jmscomtech> bout 2 years old
<head_victim> I could understand if it was while it was chargning, a lot of batteries heat up when being charged. If it's just in normal use, I'd say it's defective. Heatwave or not if it's too warm to be comfortable it's not functioning as it should be.
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-25
<sagaci> raring translations are open
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-28
<head_victim> I'm heading offline for a week or so while I renovate the study. If anyone needs me I'm still available on email - jarednorris at ubuntu dot com
<head_victim> Cheerio
<blahdeblah> have fun, head_victim
<head_victim> blahdeblah: feel free to drop round and help out with the sanding, painting, etc
<head_victim> :)
<blahdeblah> :-)  I'll be surfing and going to the movies :-P
<head_victim> Lucky bugger. Alright, power down time, catch you later
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-27
<st_iron> hello, merry xmas!
#ubuntu-au 2014-12-24
<Noskcaj> jared, jea: Could someone please renew my membership to ~lp-l10n-en-au? I've not done as much translation recently, but still want to from time to time.
<jea> I can take a look at it
<jea> Just have to remember if I have access to it or not
<jea> Noskcaj: I extended it for another 2 years
<Noskcaj> thanks
<jea> you are welcome :D
#ubuntu-au 2018-12-26
<salty2011> hi all
#ubuntu-au 2018-12-28
<pschulz01> Good evening
